# Molisan: o chiove o chiocca, invernata e fora?



## thezef

my grandma often said something like "o chiove o chiocca, invernata e for'" she was from santa elia a pianisi. i thought it was a saying for springtime (march), something like "whether it rains or snows, winter is gone", so "even if things are bad, don't worry, it's almost over". Can anyone tell me what the real saying is, what it means, and maybe where the saying comes from? Grazie!


----------



## A User

PREMESSA_:Sant'Elia a Pianisi_ è un comune italiano in provincia di _Campobasso_, nella regione _Molise_.
Proverbio meteorologico della Candelora (2 febbraio). Ce n'è una versione diversa per ogni dialetto italiano, ma sostanzialmente il significato è sempre lo stesso.
_Alla Candelora_, _se fiocca_(nevica) _o se piove, dall'inverno siamo fuori_;…( la parte che segue può essere diversa per forma e significato).
Il proverbio è stato talmente popolare nell’Antichità, da finire anche al mondo anglosassone, recitando: “If Candelmas Day be fair and bright/ Winter will have another fight. If Candelmas Day bring clouds and rain/ Winter is gone and won’t come again” Traducendo: “se il giorno di Candelora sarà bello, tornerà di nuovo l’Inverno, se invece sarà nuvoloso e piovoso, l’Inverno è oramai finito”.


----------



## thezef

mille grazie! ancora una cosa: sarei meraviglioso se potrei intendar'lo in Molisan, come diceva mi nonna: lei sa forse come si dicevrei? "o chiove o chiocca, inverno e fuor" ? forse o scordato com'ha detto mia nonna


----------



## A User

A Kennelòrə, o hiòkkə o kiòvə, _k_a vernàtə _j_è ʃjùtə fòrə.
Proverbi Regionali Molisani


----------



## thezef

awesome! That sounds just like I remember! Grazie! dove posso trovare il "pronunciation guide" per questi simboli?


----------



## A User

Aiuto:IPA per l'inglese - Wikipedia
Schwa - Wikipedia
fichier  /fiʃje/
cachiez /kaʃje/


----------



## thezef

perfetto! grazie ancora!


----------



## A User

/ʃjùtə/ is similar to _*shooter*_ /ˈʃuː.tər/


----------

